

Ask HN: is there a market for pay per Data Viz?  - datavizit

Dear HN
,
I'd like your help: I'm trying to get my feet wet in data visualizations so I have launched a site called "Data Visualizations for 15 Bucks:"<p>www.datavizit.com<p>Here's how it works: for $15 I make you a data viz for you to use however you want. It could be for your blog to drive traffic and clicks. Maybe it's for your homepage of your site, or maybe you want it for your email newsletters. Power point presentations. The list goes on.<p>When you visit the site you'll learn that my name isn't really Taylor Genre. I hide my identity because my day job wouldn't be too happy that I am doing this. <p>I'm considering this a one-month pilot project because: 
1. It takes hours to do these data viz projects and $15 isn't a sustainable price.
2. I want to test the market and see what types of people are interested in data viz for their blog, website, presentation, etc.
3. I'm interested in receiving feedback from those interested in data viz about how they want to integrate it into their business.<p>Thanks for your help in spreading the word!
======
naithemilkman
This sounds interesting to me. There was a period of time I wanted to
visualise the networks of relationships on my social network just to see if
there was any thing interesting. I tried to do it myself but couldnt get
anything meaningful or substantiate out of the dataset due to my lack of
knowledge and time. I also couldnt tie that time spent messing around with the
data sets to the company KPI.

So some suggestions that will aid a startup entrepreneur archetype:

1) How can visualising data help increase my KPI at various stages. I suspect
not so much for a pre product market fit company but thats something for you
to think about.

2) Instead of hiding the samples behind your main column, bring them to the
front.

I remember watching video on TED about this journalist turned data
visualisation evangelist a while ago. You won't happen to be him would you? :)

~~~
datavizit
Ha! I wish I was David McCandless! Although I would like to be the 'next' him.
I'm hoping if I can get some good work I might be able to get his attention to
start a conversation about making data viz more mainstream.

Explaining the effect on KPIs would be an important part of explaining the
value and use on the website - good call. And then targeting KPI when data
viz-ing of course.

Good call on bringing the samples to the front. I'll update the site today and
give a better way to see the full data vizs I have up there.

Appreciate it!

~~~
naithemilkman
Glad that helped :). But again this is from my point of view which I really
want to hammer home -- the 'startup entreprenuer' archetype.

At one point he was saying that a particular data viz too him a better part of
1 month and it only occupied 2 pages in his book. Oh man, thats determination!

------
datavizit
Hey all, I'd love some feedback if anyone's got it! Thanks!

